
ULID – Chronologically sortable drop-in replacement for UUID - alizainf
https://github.com/alizain/ulid
======
dalke
niftich's comment at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12205158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12205158)
, from when this was posted 12 days ago, is unanswered:

> For what it's worth, the UUID RFC actually has a provision for using random
> bits instead of the MAC address in a version 1 UUID [ref], which results in
> a similar, but incompatible structure as to what's proposed here.

> I'm not sure what this new, incompatible format buys over that one, other
> than a different allocation of bits between the time and random fields.

> [ref]
> [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4122#section-4.5](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4122#section-4.5)

niftich also gave an ASCII drawing of the bitfields in a ULID vs. UUIDv1.

~~~
alizainf
Didn't know it had already been posted, thanks! I'm answering it now

~~~
dalke
You're welcome. I don't actually use UUID's so can't comment about.

